

Ask HN: How do you get feedback for your ideas and projects? - pankratiev

It's not about big startup projects. I mean small hobby-projects, opensource etc.
======
pharno
ask friends you can really trust. Those who tell you "no, thats shit" or
"bullshit". Then if its good in their eyes, I begin to develope some time, and
show it to them again. If its still good, I show it in some IRC chanels, with
similiar topics to what I've created.

